# Ein Teich soll her



## Ratoncito (15. Jan. 2012)

*Halli, hallo, hallöle,*

ich bin der Neue, ich komm jetzt öfter (wenn ich darf)

Nachdem wir mit dem Umbau unserer Terrasse fast fertig sind wollten wir uns mit der Planung für unseren Teich beschäftigen. Als komplett Ahnungsloser habe ich mir Bücher besorgt und gewälzt, bis ich im Internet hier im Forum aufgeschlagen bin.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem Forum - so viel geballtes Wissen und Information habe ich in keinem Buch gefunden. 

Nachdem ich mir nun stundenlang das Basiswissen rein gezogen habe bin zwar um einiges schlauer, weiß aber mittlerweile leider auch, dass es da noch viel mehr gibt, was vor dem Bau gut bedacht werden will, da ein Teich nicht nur ein mit Wasser gefülltes Loch ist.

Zum geplanten Bau würde ich mich über Eure Tipps und Ratschläge sehr freuen. Für einen kleinen Überblick habe ich einige Bilder eingefügt. Hier zuerst einmal der vorhandene Platz ca.6 x 5m, leider nicht sehr groß.
   

Das Gelände ist etwas abschüssig, von der Terrasse aus gesehen liegt der höchste Punkt etwa 60 cm höher. Unser Traum ist ein möglichst naturnaher Teich, der sich so natürlich wie möglich dort einfügt und allem was so in unserem kleinen Garten kreucht und fleucht Unterschlupf und neuen Lebensraum bieten soll.

Haltet mich bitte nicht gleich für verrückt, wenn ich einfach mal aufschreibe, was mir dazu so durch den Kopf geistert, und es muss ja nicht alles im ersten Jahr realisiert werden, wenn es überhaupt machbar ist. Auf dem unteren Foto habe ich mal versucht, das ein wenig darzustellen. Es sollen dort keine Mauern hin, alles wird wohl deutlich flacher als auf der Fotomontage. Unten soll die Flachwasserzone bis an die Terrasse heran und nur durch Pflanzen vom tieferen Teil des Teiches getrennt sein (nicht so, wie es auf dem Bild aussieht).
 
Also, der Baum links soll weg, die Zaubernuss rechts soll auf jeden Fall bleiben. Der Bambus rechts hinten soll auch weichen, schon wegen den Wurzeln und eventuell durch __ Pampasgras ersetzt werden.
Da das Gelände abschüssig ist, kam mir sofort der Gedanke an einen kleinen Bachlauf, der hinten rechts in der Ecke entspringt und dann links über einen kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich mündet. Auf der anderen Seite soll der Teich überlaufen, durch einen kleinen Bach bzw. Sumpfbeet oder Flachwasserzone soll das Wasser wieder in einem unterirdischen Behälter verschwinden.
Die für den Bach benötigte Pumpe soll über ein Solarmodul gespeist werden. Wenn die Pumpe läuft verändert sich der Wasserstand im Teich bzw. in der Flachwasserzone. Daher soll die Pumpe aus in einem tiefer liegenden Behälter gespeist werden, in den dann auch wieder das Wasser zurück läuft. Somit würde sich lediglich das Niveau in diesem Behälter verändern.

Nun ja, soviel erst mal fürs Erste. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf Eure Tipps und Ratschläge.

*Saludos und noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang*

Und wenn Ihr Lust auf ein wenig Sonne und Urlaub habt, dann schaut doch mal hier

http://aw-unterwegs.de.to

vorbei.


----------



## Springmaus (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

_Hallo



:Willkommen2_


----------



## jolantha (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
herzlich willkommen !
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, mußt Du 60 cm Höhenunterschied bewältigen, von hinten bis vorne. Was sich von der Optik ganz gut macht, ist ,Stufen einzubauen, entweder 2 a 30 cm, oder 3 x 20 cm . Diese Stufen kannst Du dann bepflanzen, oder mit Töpfen, Felssteinen usw dekorieren, so das sie sich harmonisch ins Gesamtbild einfügen. Ich bin nicht grade der Eklärbär, aber ich hoffe, Du verstehst was ich meine !!


----------



## Ratoncito (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, mußt Du 60 cm Höhenunterschied bewältigen, von hinten bis vorne. Was sich von der Optik ganz gut macht, ist ,Stufen einzubauen, entweder 2 a 30 cm, oder 3 x 20 cm . Diese Stufen kannst Du dann bepflanzen, oder mit Töpfen, Felssteinen usw dekorieren, so das sie sich harmonisch ins Gesamtbild einfügen. Ich bin nicht grade der Eklärbär, aber ich hoffe, Du verstehst was ich meine !!



Hallo Jolantha,

ja,meine Versuche mit geneigter Wasserfläche  sind leider gescheitert, daher wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen.

Je mehr Gedanken ich mir mache, umso mehr komme ich zu der Ansicht, dass der Teich bzw. die Flachwasserzone bis an die Terrasse heran soll. Die Wasserfläche soll so groß wie möglich werden und nach hinten mit Felssteinen und Pflanzen auf das Niveau zum Nachbarn ansteigen. Worauf muss man achten? Müssen es Stufen sein, oder kann man das Gelände schräg ansteigen lassen, oder sind 60 cm zu viel? Töpfe möchte ich keine, denn es soll hinterher so natürlich wie möglich aussehen.

Wenn dann noch ein Bächlein dort herunter plätschern könnte....

Auch nach rechts soll mit Felssteinen und Pflanzen ein harmonischer Übergang geschaffen werden.

Dann noch gleich ein paar Fragen zu Bach und Pumpe: Ich habe gelesen, das durch die Pumpen alle Kleinstlebewesen gemeuchelt werden. Eine Alternative ist eine Archimedische Schraube.
Stimmt dies? Gibt es Alternativen? Wo kann man so etwas beziehen?

Saludos - Wolfgang

http://aw-unterwegs.de.to


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Servus Wolfgang,

erst einmal :willkommen

hier bei uns Teichverrückten.
Ein interessantes Projekt was Du Dir da vorgenommen hast.
Du schreibst, dass Du 60 cm Höhenunterschied hast, ich persönlich habe das mit einer
Natursteinmauer gelöst. Diese habe ich fest vermauert -  dazu kann ich Dir auch nur  raten. Die Steine nur lose zu verlegen - wäre mir bei 60 cm auf Dauer zu wackelig.
Die Flachwasserzone würde ich auf alle Fälle bis an die Terasse heranführen.
Eine Wasserlandschaft auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen ist auf alle Fälle interessant,
aber versuche dass Du einen möglichst großen Hauptteich zustande bringst mit möglichst
viel Volumen. Die Fische und anderen Teichbewohner werdens Dir im Winter danken.


> Die für den Bach benötigte Pumpe soll über ein Solarmodul gespeist werden. Wenn die Pumpe läuft verändert sich der Wasserstand im Teich bzw. in der Flachwasserzone. Daher soll die Pumpe aus in einem tiefer liegenden Behälter gespeist werden, in den dann auch wieder das Wasser zurück läuft. Somit würde sich lediglich das Niveau in diesem Behälter verändern.


Erhoffe Dir von den Solarmodulen bzw. von den 12 V Pumpen nicht zu viel.
Meist entstehen da nur Rinnsale als Bach. Wenn Du  Dir eine 230 VPumpe mit geringerer
Leistungsaufnahme kaufst, fährst Du auf alle Fälle besser.
Kannst Du vllt. im Bild einzeichnen wo der höchste Punkt ist, auf den Fotos ist dies für
mich schwer erkennbar.
Ansonsten noch viel Spass hier beim lesen und immer fleißig fragen.
LG Markus


----------



## Joerg (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
herzlich willkommen !
Ein Platz von ca.6 x 5m ist schon recht groß - damit lässt sich einiges anfangen.

Auch aus meiner Sicht ist eine Solarpumpe nicht geeignet einen Bachlauf zu speisen. 
Neben dem Höhenunterschied, den es zu bewältigen gibt würde der Bach ja auch bei schlechtem Wetter oder des Nachts nicht mehr laufen. Wegen der biologischen Reinigung im Bachlauf, sollte dieser wenn möglich 24 Stunden in Betrieb sein. Je nach Breite wird eine kleine stromsparende Pumpe reichen.

Wenn du einen Druckfilter einsetzt, kann dieser dann direkt den Bachlauf speisen.

Bei mir ist auch Gefälle im Garten. Die Mauer auf der einen Seite ist eine Zierde und keiner möcht sie mehr missen.


----------



## Aragorn (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

:Willkommen2


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Auch von mir :willkommen im Forum.

Du möchstest den Bach und damit den gesamten Teich aus einem kleinen Auffangbehälter speisen?
An wieviel Liter hattest Du denn dabei gedacht? 

Du solltest bedenken, dass ein Teich immer auch Wasser verdunstet und je mehr es bewegt wird, desto mehr geht "verloren". 
Nur ein Millimeter verdunstetes Wasser je Quadratmeter bedeutet je Quadratmeter einen ganzen Liter Wasserverlust. 
Wenn Du nun mal Deine angepeilte Wasseroberfläche nimmst und davon ausgehst, dass teilweise am Tag 0,5 bis locker 1 cm Wasserverdunstung je nach Wetterlage normal sein können.... 

Was ich sagen möchte: Es ist m.M.n. keine gute Idee, einen Bachlauf aus einem kleineren Auffangbehälter unterhalb des Teiches zu speisen. Besser ist es, die Pumpe im Hauptteil zu platzieren. Du läufst sonst ständig Gefahr, dass sie trocken läuft, weil irgendwer das Auffüllen vergessen hat. 
Natürlich könnte man das Nachfüllen Automatisieren. Allerdings bekommt man dann einen extrem hohen, unnatürlichen Wasserverlust durch Lecks oder Dochte nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das Bild nicht richtig verstanden. 

Du willst 3 Teiche als Terasse anlegen und das Wasser über einen Bach runterplätschern lassen? 

Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe wird es sicher eine ausgefallene Anlage. Ohne Dich bremsen zu wollen, aber warum nicht eine klassische Teichanlage mit größerer Fläche? Dann hat auch ein evtl. Fischbesatz mehr Platz?
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee sehr genial und interessant. 
Deine Solarpumpe solltest Du Dir knicken,  da Du nur an heißen Sommertagen die gewünschte Fördermenge erreichen wirst. Da der Höhenunterscheid etwas höher ist würde ich denken, an heißen Tagen tröpfelt die so lang hin und der Bachlauf ist zum Rinsal. 
Wenn eine Wolke kommt geht gar nix mehr.

Annett hat mit Ihrem Einwand absolut recht. Hinzu kommt noch, das wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft (weil z.B. keine Sonne) läuft der unterste Behälter über und Du kannst jeden morgen nachfüllen.
Schau Dir übrigens mal die Solarpumpen an. Deine Förderhöhe würde 1 Meter Regentone und 60 cm Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen sein. Ließ mal eine Packungsbeilage und Du wirst festestellen, dass bei 1,60 Meter kein Tropfen mehr ankommt. (Auf der Packungsbeilage sind Idealbedingungen angegeben, weder Nebel, Wolken, Nacht, ungünstiger Sonnenstand sind berücksichtigt)

Wenn Du einen Niedrigenergieteich bauen willst mußt Du alles auf eine Ebene bauen. So kannst du mit einer 10-20 Watt Mammutpumpe (findest Du hier auch im Forum) sehr beachtliche Förderleistungen bei geringem Energieverbrauch und geringer Förderhöhe erreichen.

Kurze Rechnung:
Normaler Strom (Mamutpumpe)
0,01 kw * 365 Tage * 24 Stunden *0,20 Euro Stromkosten = 17,50 Stromkosten  im Jahr

Solar Stromvergleich bei einem EBayModell
0,002 kw * 250 Tage * 8 Stunden *0,20 Euro Stromkosten =  0,80 Euro im Jahr Stromersparnis bei einer kleinen 2 Watt Pumpe. Heißt bei einem Anschaffungswert von  30,00 Euro (Was einer kleinen 2 Watt Pumpe vieleicht kostet) hat sich das in 37 Jahren gerechnet, da Du das Ding nach einem Jahr schon in den Müll geben wirst kannst Du es auch gleich lassen.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo ! bei meinem Teich hatte ich auch recht wenig Platz, und wollte ihn unbedingt an einen "Grenzwall" bauen, hatte also auch Höhenunterschiede. Die Lösungen kannst Du in meinem Album ansehen, ich habe das hauptsächlich über eine Trockenmauer auf Folie gelöst. Der formale Weg über die Granitsteine in der einen Ecke ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.
Bei "pyro" findest Du ein paar gute Ideen, wie man verschiedene Niveaus anlegen kann. Verzettel Dich da nicht zuviel, solche Konstruktionen reduzieren recht heftig die Teichtiefe und das Volumen. Auch die Verlegung von Folie am Stück ist da nicht einfach, gerade wenn Du in so einem Fall zusätzliche "Steilufer" einplanst (was zugunsten des Teichprofils sinnvoll wäre). Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Meine "Badewanne" war ~30% der Folienkosten wert (der Rest = Verschnitt, sowie Wand hoch und 'runter).


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Moin Wolfgang,
auch von mir ein herzliches  
Ein großes Kompliment an Dich.... VOR Baubeginn die relevanten Daten & Fakten zu liefern,
die Dich bewegenden Fragen zu stellen.
Du wirst sehen, daß man Dir viele hilfreiche, kosten- und zeitsparende Tipps geben wird.
Im Nachhinein muß ich sagen, ich wünschte, WIR hätten dieses Forum bereits 1 Jahr vor Baubeginn gefunden
Auch wir haben einen Höhenunterschied in unserer Teichanlage, knapp einen Meter galt es auszugleichen/zu überwinden. Mein Mann hatte dann eine solide Natursteinmauer aufgesetzt, die teilweise bepflanzt wurde. Wir haben 3 ineinander greifende Teiche, verbunden über 2 Bachläufe. Seit dem letzten Sommer haben wir einen vernünftigen Druckfilter, solarbetriebene "Pümpchen" bringen es nicht wirklich.
Der kleinste Teich hat so 250 l, reinweg für Pflanzen, __ Schnecken und anderes Kleingetier, welches sich dort angesiedet hat. Der große Teich mit ca. 10.000 Liter, einigen Fischen drin und vielen Pflanzen, primär Unterwasserpflanzen. Der mittlere Teich hat auch nur 650 Liter, auch dort primär Pflanzen und sich selbst angesiedelte __ Käfer, Schnecken, __ Frösche.....
Dir viel Freude beim Bau Deiner Anlage,
bin schon gespannt auf die entsprechende Foto-Doku


----------



## Ratoncito (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das Bild nicht richtig verstanden.
> 
> Du willst 3 Teiche als Terasse anlegen und das Wasser über einen Bach runterplätschern lassen?




Hallo,

nein, es soll nur einen Teich geben. Das bearbeitete Foto ist nicht so der Hit.  Dann versuche ich alles nochmal ein wenig zu beschreiben.

Moderlieschenking hatte nach Fotos gefragt, auf denen man das Gefälle besser erkennen kann. Habe gestern mal zwei neue gemacht. Der höchste Punkt ist recht hinten und etwa 60 cm höher als die Terrasse.

     

Der hintere blaue Bereich liegt höher (Niveau vom Nachbargrundstück). Der mittlere blaue Bereich sollte den Teich darstellen, das Gelände soll über Steine (wenn möglich keine Mauer) zum Teich hin abfallen.

Oben rechts sollte ein kleiner Bach entspringen, der über mehrere Stufen links in den Teich laufen. In diesen Stufen sollte das Wasser wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft stehen bleiben, und bei Bach denke ich eher an ein Bächlein.

Rechts sollte das Wasser aus dem Teich hinauslaufen und vorne an der Terrasse vorbei nach links fließen. Hier dachte ich mehr an eine Flachwasserzone  als an einen Bach. Wenn es keine Rolle spielt, dass dieser Bereich richtig durchflossen werden muss, könnte der Bach auch oben links entspringen und dann im großen Bogen von rechts in den Teich münden.

Dann noch eins, es soll *kein* Fischteich werden, alles soll so naturnah wie möglich sein. Sorry an alle Fischfans. (Bei mir wächst auch __ Moos statt Rasen (leider da, wo jetzt der Teich hin soll), und Brennnesseln gibt es auch)

Zur Solargeschichte: Es sollte keine Spielzeug- oder Tischspringbrunnenpumpe werden. Ich dachte hier schon an etwas richtiges mit Akku und Wechselrichter. Und bei der Pumpe hätte ich etwa 150 Watt gerechnet. Über die geringe Leistung von 10 Watt bin ich schon überrascht. Das reicht tatsächlich?

Ja, Ihr seht, ich bin noch recht ahnungslos.

Die Geschichte mit dem Behälter aus dem die Pumpe gespeist wird halte ich immer noch für nötig, da so das Niveau im Teich immer gleich gehalten wird, na ja, fast gleich. Und überlaufen muss der Behälter nicht, höchstens bei viel Regen. Und soviel Wasser kann doch bei laufender Pumpe nicht unterwegs sein, oder täusche ich mich da?

Dann noch zur Pumpe: Ich habe gelesen, das durch die Pumpen alle Kleinstlebewesen gemeuchelt werden. Eine Alternative ist eine Archimedische Schraube.
Stimmt dies? Gibt es Alternativen? Wo kann man so etwas beziehen?

Danke für Eure Tipps und kritischen Bemerkungen. Das ist genau das, was ich erwarte. Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang und ich plane gerne alles ein wenig länger und gründlicher. Und wenn ich mir dann etwas in den Kopf gesetzt habe, finde ich (meistens) auch einen Weg.

Saludos - Wolfgang

der schon ganz neidisch Eure tollen Teichfotos angeschaut hat


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Tierfreundlich Pumpen bei 7 Watt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33797

Nikolais Model

Ich selbst betreibe einen langen langen Bach und ärgere mich darüber, das ich das ganze nicht auf einem Niveau habe und diese Pumpe einsetzen kann.

Wenn Du den Bach nicht höher baust, kannst du ja einfach Wasaser in den Bachlauf Pumpen, das kommt dann schon auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. (Wenn es denn mit der Wasserwaage geklappt hat)

Was anderes, was hälst Du von Regenwasser im Teich? Wenn das geht kannst Du ja von einer Dachrinne einen kleinen Bach zum Teich anlegen. Die Meinungen darüber sind ganz unterschiedlich. (Das Dach sollte nicht größer sein als die Teichfläche und ein Überlauf mit Sickergrube muß dran)

Die Wichtige Frage, die steht ist, soll der Bach Zierde sein oder Wasser Filtern?
Da Du keinen Filter brauchst muißt Du das überlegen. 

Wenn Du Filtern willst, soltest Du den Bach so anlegen, das Du ihn üppig bepflanzen kannst, also Tiefer und Breiter.

Dein Wassserstandshalteprinzip brauchst Du nicht unbedingt (ich habe es übrigens so) wenn Du ein Mamut einsetzt und alles auf einer Ebene hälst.

Wenn ich bei mir 200 Liter in den Bach pumpe, dauert es sicer über 1 Stunde, bis alles wieder im Auffangbecken ist. Der Bach nimmt viel Wasser auf, der muß zum überlaufen gefüllt werden und auf die Teichfläche verteilt sich das Wasser auch. So kannst Du 12 Eimer Wasser in den teich kippen, ohne das sich merklich der Wassserstand verändert.
(Annett hat Dir ja eine Rechnung aufgestellt) Heißt 1 Liter Wasser rein, hebt den Wasserstand 1 mm bei 10m² brauchst Du schon mal 10 Liter Wassser um den Wasserspiegel um 1 mm zu heben. Überlufen wird da noch nichts.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Wenn Du es so naturnah wie möglich möchtest, dann würde ich den Bachlauf so bauen, dass ich ihn nur auf Wunsch/Bedarf anschalten kann. D.h. er muss nicht durchlaufen, wenn man auf Arbeit ist. Spart Strom und damit Geld... eine Solargeschichte rechnet sich leider nicht. Irgendwo gabs da mal ne heiße Diskussion im Forum drüber. 
 gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29414

Ich hatte das mit dem Pumpenbehälter vielleicht nicht deutlich genug gemacht.
Man hat gerade im Sommer einen ordentlichen Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung. Wenn Du naturnah bauen möchtest, wäre auch ein Ufergraben für Dich interessant. Der verbraucht jedoch zumeist noch mehr Wasser.
Sagen wir mal, Du hast eine Teichfläche von 10 m² und einen Verlust von 0,5 cm am Tag (bei uns geht das hoch bis auf 1 oder 2 cm am Tag). Dann müßtest Du jeden Tag 50 (100 - 200) Liter nachfüllen, damit Deine Pumpe nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzt. 
Dazu kommen dann Spritzwasserverluste durch den Bachlauf, evtl. Undichtigkeiten an eben diesen (dazu gibt es auch schon reichlich Themen hier), die ebenfalls ausgeglichen werden müßten, damit die Pumpe nicht heiß läuft. 

Außerdem frage ich mich ein bisschen, wozu solch ein extrem konstanter Wasserspiegel gut sein soll. 
In der Natur schwankt der Wasserstand im Laufe des Jahres um 10 oder 20 cm, wenn nicht noch mehr. Einige Pflanzen brauchen dies sogar oder wachsen dann besser... bei uns im Teich fehlen bei langen Trockenperioden auch mal 7 oder 10 cm Wasser. Na und? Wären da nicht die Nymphaea tetragona am Rand, die irgendwann zu wenig Wasser über sich hätten, würde ich noch länger mit dem Nachfüllen warten.
Meist versuche ich Regen aus der Regentonne abzuzweigen, da dieses Wasser (wenn man ein paar wenige Sachen beachtet) besser für unseren Teich ist als das extrem harte Brunnenwasser. 

Wenn Du Angst um die Lebewesen hast, dann mach ein Netz um die Einsaugöffnung oder schau mal bei naturagart zu den Pumpen. Ich glaube die hatten da entsprechende Lösungen.
Hier im Forum gab es schon Selbstbaulösungen mit Netzen oder Pflanzkörben um die Pumpe. 
Wir haben übrigens seit dem Bau überhaupt keine Technik im neuen Teich. Nur einen Kescher. 
Funktioniert auch, aber ein Bachlauf ist so natürlich schlecht möglich....


----------



## pyro (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Da ich schon hier im Thread genannt werde... ich habe gut ein Jahr vorsprung, meinen Teichbauthread mit vielen Überlegungen, Fragen, Kopfzerbrechen und die letztendliche Lösung siehst Du wenn Du in der Signatur klickst... aber nimm Dir Zeit!!  


Generell zu Deinem Standort. Überlege Dir bitte wie nahe Du den Teich an Deine Thuyenhecke ranbauen willst. Das mit der Zaubernuss würde ich mir auch stark überlegen. Ich denke hier an Laubeintrag usw. Ich habe bei mir als Schattenspender eine Thuye (oder sowas in der Richtung) stehen gelassen und erst jetzt sehe ich wie viel Dreck die verursacht auf der Terasse und im Teich. 

Ich habe bei mir eine Stufe von 30cm eingebaut, der Bachlauf liegt 30cm höher und läuft über einen kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich. Das höhergelegene Bachlaufbecken wollte ich einfach näher zur Terrasse, zur Sitzmauer bringen. Theoretisch könnte ich hier sogar auf der Mauer sitzend im Sommer ein Fußbad einnehmen im Bachlauf.

Damit das Wasser seinen gewünschten Gang fließt und nichts danebenläuft auch wenn der Abfluss mal verstopft ist usw. sind aber doch einige Überlegungen notwendig. Ich würde bei mir diese eine Stufe zwar genauso wieder bauen, einen Teich mit 2 Stufen würde ich allerdings keineswegs bauen.

Du verlierst massig Fläche dadurch, massig Teichvolumen und hast auch in Zukunft immer viel arbeit bei der Kontrolle der Überläufe usw.


Ich würde an Deiner Stelle bei Deinem Garten einen Hochteich zur Terrasse hin empfehlen. Vorteil dadurch ist das Du ohne viel zu Graben schon mal eine gute Tiefe hast, das Dir vom Garten nichts in den Teich reinläuft, Laub auch schlechter durch Wind reingeweht werden kann und die Wasseroberfläche näher ans Auge rückt.

Ich würde also an der Terrasse eine 50cm hohe Mauer errichten und diese Mauer im Wasser zu den Seiten wegführen bis zur Erdoberfläche. Ob Du dabei eine Naturmauer machst wie Moderlieschenking, eine Holzwand oder Fertigteile wie ich sei Dir überlassen.

Die restlichen 10cm Höhendifferenz im hinteren oder seitlichen Bereich kannst Du für einen kleinen Bachlauf, evtl. auch mit einem Becken nutzen und die gesamte sonstige Fläche würde ich für einen großen schönen tiefen Teich nutzen mit einem durchdachten Höhenprofil um vielen Pflanzen ein neues Zuhause zu geben.

Ein Teich kann normal nie zu klein sein. Ich habe meinen Teich viel größer gebaut als geplant - ich habe nichts von der Folie abgeschnitten sondern das Loch einfach am Rand noch so weit ausgehoben bis zum Folienende. Dadurch gewann ich ein paar QM mehr Fläche... den Gedanken warum nicht größer... den hatte ich inzwischen schon öfter aber jetzt ist es zu spät.

Zur Solarpumpe wurde schon alles gesagt. Ich habe eine 35W starke Pumpe für die 30cm Höhenunterschied und die Förderleistung ist damit OK also es sieht nach was aus am Wasserfall. 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich Dein Projekt entwickelt... dieses Jahr kann ich zusehen...


----------



## Ratoncito (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo an alle,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Auch wenn ich nicht jeden einzelnen hier noch mal extra erwähne habe mir alles durchgelesen und angeschaut.

Nachdem ich in einem der Beiträge  etwas über eine Mammut-Pumpe gelesen habe, geht mir das Ding nicht mehr aus dem Sinn. Vorher hatte ich davon noch nichts gehört.

Nun schreibt Ihr, dass damit keine größeren Förderhöhen erzielbar sind?!? Leider finde ich nicht sehr viel konkretes zur Dimensionierung, aber hier:

Leistungsmerkmale Mammutpumpe

finde ich Aussagen über Förderhöhen von 5m!

Grundsätzlich steht dort, dass die Förderhöhe immer sehr stark vom Verhältnis zur Eintauchtiefe abhängt. Wenn ich dies für meine Bedürfnisse umrechne würde ich für 0,5m eine optimale Eintauchtiefe von etwa 1,2m benötigen. Das würde schon gut passen.

Leider geht man in diesem Beispiel von 300 m³/h Wasser, 5m Förderhöhe, 370mm Rohrdurchmesser und einem Luftbedarf von 400 m³/h aus. Das liegt ein klein wenig über dem von mir benötigten Bedarf.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungswerte oder wo kann man zur Dimensionierung mehr nachlesen? Leider habe ich keine Pumpe, sonst könnte ich mal ein wenig mit verschiedenen Rohrdurchmessern, Eintauchtiefen und Luftmengen herumspielen.

Dann zur Antwort von Annett:
Du hast natürlich Recht, der Wasserstand bleibt fast konstant, da dass aus dem Behälter entnommene Wasser ja sofort aus dem Teich nachströmt. Und ein um einige Zentimeter schwankender Wasserstand macht absolut nichts aus.

Auf den Behälter kam ich zuerst durch meine Überlegungen zur Pumpe, und dann habe ich ein wenig in die falsche Richtung gedacht...  

Trotzdem bleibe ich im Moment noch dabei, denn so kann man die Pumpe dort einbauen. Das ist praktischer für eventuelle Wartung.

Gedanklich nimmt der Teich schon immer konkretere Formen an.

Saludos - Wolfgang

http://aw-unterwegs.de.to


----------



## Annett (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Wenn Du Richtung bessere Wartung und Kostensenkung denkst, dann mach lieber eine Pumpenkammer, als einen "Miniteich", in dem Du die Pumpe unterbringen willst.
Die Kammer wäre dann per Schwerkraft unter dem Wasserspiegel mit dem Teich verbunden - Risiko "Trockenlaufen" erheblich gemindert. 

Zum Thema Mammut such mal mit dem Usernamen "derschwarzepeter". Müßte sich einiges finden lassen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Bist Du den eigentlich auch irgendwann zu Hause? habe gerade mal durch deine HP geklickert (sehr genial schön) .
Auf der Startseite hast Du doch ein schönes Vorblid für Deinen Teich mit Bachlauf lol

Annett hat Dir schon den richtigen Ansprechpartner für Mamuts genannt, derschwarzePeter schwört auf das Ding und kann Dir das technisch haarklein auseinandersetzen. 

Frage ist, ob Du Dir den Aufwand mit der bastelei machst oder nicht einfach eine normale Pumpe nimmst um dann gelegentlich den Bach laufen zu lassen. 

Wichtig wäre aus meiner Sicht ersteimal eine Skizze zu machen, wie Du es planst vom Profil bis hin zur Bachidee. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ratoncito (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> Bist Du den eigentlich auch irgendwann zu Hause? habe gerade mal durch deine HP geklickert (sehr genial schön) .
> Auf der Startseite hast Du doch ein schönes Vorblid für Deinen Teich mit Bachlauf lol



Hallo Thomas,

ja irgendwann bin ich auch zu hause  und auf der HP

http://aw-unterwegs.de.to

ist auf der ersten Seite ganz unten auch ein Bild von meinem Teich und auf dem Dritten von unten ist das Bächlein schon zu sehen 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

seit meinem ersten Beitrag zur Teichplanung ist schon einige Zeit vergangen. Nun gibt es mal ein wenig Neues. Ein paar neue Bilder und Skizzen gibt es auch.

Langsam nimmt der Teich vernünftige Formen an, eine kleine Skizze und ein Bild zum aktuellen Plan:
   

In die Ecke links oben soll die Pumpe hin und dort soll dann auch das Bächlein entspringen.

Zu der Mammut habe ich inzwischen Kontakt zum "Schwarzen Peter" aufgenommen, der mir schon viele nützliche Tipps und Informationen dazu gegeben hat. Auch hier nochmal vielen Dank an Peter.

Zur Planung möchte ich gerne alle im Forum beteiligen um von Euren Erfahrungen zu lernen. Daher möchte ich die per Mail von Peter zu meinen Fragen erhaltenen Ratschläge hier einstellen. Da ich absolut keine Ahnung zur Mammut habe geht bitte davon aus, dass jeglicher Unfug grundsätzlich von mir und die richtigen Aussagen von Peter stammen. 

Hier zuerst eine Skizze zur Mammut:
 
Der Auslauf liegt maximal 60cm über dem Wasserspiegel des Teiches. Zulauf und Steigrohr sind DN100. Das Steigrohr soll in einem Rohr mit DN200 oder DN250 montiert sein. Der Sprudelstein liegt etwa 200cm unter dem Wasserspiegel und wird auf der Reinigungsplatte montiert.

Und nun die Fragen und Antworten von Peter und mir:

1.) zur Dimensionierung (bei den 100mm geht es ums Steigrohr, bei den 250mm um das Montagerohr, hier ging es zu Beginn um 250 oder 300mm):
100 mm reichen leicht; wahrscheinlich sind die 250 mm besser, weil die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher ist und so Verlegen eher verhindert wird. Allerdings drosselt JEDE Querschnittsänderung den Volumenstrom - auch von klein auf groß!
Ich habe nun mal ein wenig den Rechner befragt. Die 100mm (78,5cm²) als Steigrohr sollten nach Deinen Aussagen reichen, mit dem Ansaugtrichter sind es dann 150mm (176,7cm²). Wenn ich diese Konstruktion in ein Rohr von 200mm (314,2cm²) versenke bleibt als Zulauf noch 314,2 - 176,7 = 137,5cm² über. Bei einem 250mm (490,8cm²) -176,7 = 323,1cm². Die Engstelle wäre im 200er Rohr nur an der Stelle des Ansaugtrichters. Was hältst Du für besser?

2.) zum Sprudelstein und zur Reinigung
Der Sprudelstein soll so tief wie möglich liegen, wobei nur wichtig ist, dass die Luftblasen alle ins Steigrohr perlen. Außerhalb des Steigrohres, im Trichter oder sogar darunter drosselt am Wenigsten!
Prinzipiell liefern kleine Blaserl bessere Leistung, doch feine Ausströmer drosseln die Luftpumpe stark (weniger Luft, weniger Wasser, mehr Strom) und JEDER Sprudelstein legt sich früher oder später einfach zu und wird dicht. Während man beim Aquarium einfach beim monatlichen Wasserwechsel reinlangt und den Ausströmer putzt oder tauscht, ist das beim Teich nicht so einfach: Der Ausströmer sitzt an einer sehr unzugänglichen Stelle, die Wartung ist schlecht möglich. Ich habe deshalb einfach einen ½“-Gardena-Anschluss ans 100er-Rohr montiert und dort einen dünnen Gartenschlauch draufgesteckt. (Den Luftschlauch durch das Wasserrohr einzuführen, ist zwar simpel, aber strömungstechnisch schlecht und es verhängt sich leicht diverser Dreck!) 
Dürfte bei dem von mir angedachten Aufbau kein so großes Problem sein, aber weniger Arbeit ist auch nicht schlecht. Mit oder ohne Stein ist aber hinterher auch ohne Änderung möglich.

3.) zu Aus- und Einlauf (in meiner ersten Skizze ging der Auslauf senkrecht nach oben):
Den Auslauf in sanftem Bogen ins Waagrechte zu führen, drosselt viel weniger, als das senkrechte Ende, wo die nicht unerheblichen Wassermassen (kg!) sozusagen turbulent einen 90°-Haken schlagen müssen.
Ich werde darüber nachdenken und auch hierzu die eine oder andere Skizze machen. Den Auslauf werde ich mit 2 45°-Bögen, oder 45°-Abzweig mit 45°-Bogen machen. Was ist besser, oben offen, oder geschlossen? 
Ein grobes Sieb ist als Filter sehr ungeeignet: Nicht nur im Herbst beim Laubfall ist das sehr schnell dicht, drosselt sehr stark und das Wasser läuft bald drüber.
Das Bogensieb hat dagegen den Vorteil, dass es abgefiltertes Material relativ trocken aus dem Kreislauf wirklich rausbringt und z.B. in einen Kübel oder ein Mörtelschaff hinter dem Quellhügel fallen lassen kann. Es reingt sich damit fortwährend selbst und verlegt nie. Die Reinigung erschöpft sich im Entleeren des Kübels. Nachdem du Niro schweissen kannst, kannst du dir sowas sicher leicht bauen! 
Bogensieb kenne ich nicht, werde mich aber schlau machen.
Der Rohrskimmer drosselt sicher ein kleines Bisschen, aber das entspricht nur einem Gegendruck von 1…2 ZENTIMETER Wassersäule. Dafür zieht er die Wasseroberfläche erfolgreich ab. (Das sauberste Wasser schaut dreckig aus, wenn (Blüten-)Staub,  (Blüten-)Blätter, Schilfsamen usw. auf der Oberfläche treiben!)
Der 160er wird deinen Teich sicher sauberhalten können, wenn du ihn der Windrichtung entsprechend montierst. (GEGEN den Wind funktioniert kein Skimmer.)
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Rohrskimmer die beste Lösung.

Zum Skimmer muss ich mich auch noch schlau machen.

Ja, soviel zum Thema für heute. Ich will hoffen, dass es Peter recht ist.

Wenn ich in einigen Beiträgen zum Thema Teichbau so lese wie schnell Ihr seid... Bevor ich mit der Planung fertig bin liegen andere schon in der Hängematte und bewundern ihr Werk.

Über Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps, Anregungen und Kritik freue ich mich und sage allen schon mal vielen lieben Dank.

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Bezüglich der Pumpe kenn ich mich nicht aus... aber denke bitte an den Platz um zukünftig auch noch Deine Hecke zu schneiden und denke an den Laubeintrag und die Wurzeln der Bäume direkt am Teich.

Ich würde mir überlegen diese evtl. zu versetzen.


----------



## Geisy (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo

Kennst du das Video mit dem Luftheber von Werner?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkPUQlt0iSw&feature=player_detailpage
Da kannn man sehr gut Leisutng und Höhe sehen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich will dir da nicht deine Mammut Pumpe ausreden, die hat sicher ihren Anwendungsbereich, wo sie Vorteile hat. 
Wenns jemand hilft, habe ich auch noch eine Versuchsreihe in deiner Größenordnung gefunden. Das ist dann wohl eher ein 50 oder 75 Steigrohr.
Um Wasser zu bewegen braucht es Energie, je mehr und je höher, desto größer fällt der Bedarf aus. 

Was du möglicherweise bisher noch nicht bedacht hast ist die Lärmbelästigung. Ich habe auch Luftpumpem/Kompressoren am laufen. 
Die laufen in der Nacht, tagsüber möchte ich den Krach nicht unbedingt in meiner Entspannungszone haben.


----------



## Ratoncito (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



pyro schrieb:


> ... aber denke bitte an den Platz um zukünftig auch noch Deine Hecke zu schneiden und denke an den Laubeintrag und die Wurzeln der Bäume direkt am Teich.
> Ich würde mir überlegen diese evtl. zu versetzen.


Hallo Pyro,
An das Schneiden der Hecke habe ich schon gedacht, der Baum links kommt weg, der Bambus hinten wird versetzt. Aber die Zaubernuss rechts steht unter dem persönlichen Schutz meiner Göttergattin und ist somit Tabu!!!

Hallo Norbert,
Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank für Eure Antwort. Das Steigrohr soll 100mm werden. So wie es ausschaut hängt die mögliche Förderhöhe auch sehr stark von der Eintauchtiefe ab, daher soll das Steigrohr in einem 2m langen 200er oder 250er Rohr montiert werden.

Der „Schwarze Peter“ hatte schon geschrieben, dass ein Ansaugtrichter und möglichst feinperlige Luftblasen die Leistung verbessern.

Sicherlich gibt es für jede Bedingung von Förderhöhe zu Eintauchtiefe bei gewünschtem Volumen ein Optimum für Steigrohrdurchmesser und Luftmenge. Leider habe ich hierzu keine Tabellen oder Formeln gefunden. Wenn hierzu jemand konkrete Angaben machen könnte, wäre das sehr hilfreich.

Zur Lärmbelästigung: Sind die Pumpen denn so laut? Lärm möchte ich meinen Nachbarn und auch mir nicht zumuten. Man kann die Pumpe doch auch in einen Kasten mit Schallschutz montieren !?! Wie viel Liter Luft wird denn Pro Minute benötigt?

Wie viel Liter Wasser pro Minute benötigt man eigentlich für einen etwa 30cm breites Bächlein? Es soll kein reißender Gebirgsbach werden aber auch nicht, wie hier schon einige so nett schrieben, einer "schleimigen Schneckenspur" ähneln. 

Allen wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
bei 30cm Breite und 10cm Tiefe sollten dann so ungefähr 4000Liter / Stunde fließen, damit es nach Bach aussieht.
Willst du dann auch auf einer Höhe von 0,60 cm ankommen, ist einiges an Luft nötig.
Nur mal so als Schätzung kommen dann schnell 10m³ Luft zusammen.
Schau dich mal nach Luftpumpen um, die das bei dem Gegendruck leisten können. 

Um das Steigrohr zu installieren, willst du deinen Teich dann mind. 2 m tief machen. 

Mammut Pumpe - Viel Wasser bei wenig Förderhöhe und zusätzlicher Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff - sehr gut geeignet. 
Für die anderen Anwendungsfälle, gibt es möglicherweise bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Ratoncito (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



Joerg schrieb:


> Um das Steigrohr zu installieren, willst du deinen Teich dann mind. 2 m tief machen.




Hallo Jörg,

das Steigrohr soll in einem 200er oder 250er Rohr *neben* dem Teich montiert sein! 
Hatte ich das nicht beschrieben? 

Über die benötigte Wassermenge gehen die Meinungen ja stark auseinander, von 10 bis 100 Liter pro Minute je Zentimeter Breite. das macht dann 1,8 bis 18m³ je Stunde.

Damit es keine weiteren Missverständnisse gibt nochmal ein paar wichtige Punkte:
1.) Es soll kein Fischteich werden (sorry liebe Fischfans)
2.) Der Teich soll möglichst naturnah werden (ja ich weiß, naturnah und Pumpe passen nicht zusammen).
3.) Der Teich soll mit der Flachwasserzone bis an die Terrasse und alles ohne (sichtbare) Mauern

Auf die Idee der Mammutpumpe bin ich nur gekommen, da die normalen Kreiselpumpen alle Kleinlebewesen meucheln.

@joerg
Mammut Pumpe - Viel Wasser bei wenig Förderhöhe und zusätzlicher Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff - sehr gut geeignet. 
Für die anderen Anwendungsfälle, gibt es möglicherweise bessere Lösungen.

Welche Lösungen sind besser?

Hier:

Mammutpumpe Leistungsmerkmale

hatte ich etwas über die Dimensionierung gefunden.

Leider geht man im Beispiel von 300 m³/h Wasser, 5m Förderhöhe, 370mm Rohrdurchmesser und einem Luftbedarf von 400 m³/h aus. Das liegt ein klein wenig über dem von mir benötigten Bedarf. 

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Thomas hatte schon einen Link zu einer Diskussion mit dieser  Art Pumpen eingestellt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33797
Auch Berechnungsformeln sind in diesem Thread, wobei eine genaue Auslegung recht schwierig ist.
Nikolai oder Rolf haben sich toll in dieses Thema eingelesen. Vielleicht schreiben die mal was zu dem angedachten Anwendungsfall. 

Dort gibt es auch einen Link zu der Pumpe von Peter. Sie kann 7,5m³ Luft fördern, bei 150 mBar, wären also nur max. 1,5m Tiefe. Wenn du Sie in einen in einen Kasten mit Schallschutz montieren kannst, sollten die 60 dB(A) noch in Ordnung gehen. Ich habe einen  Luftkompressor LK60, der auch so laut ist. max. 3600m³ bei 30Watt.

Eine gute Belüftung des Kastens solltest du aber einplanen, Sie hat 0,25 KW. Das hatte ich bei meinem Luftkompressor am Anfang vergessen, bis er dann wegen Überhitzung abgeschaltet hat. :evil

Ich will dir da wirklich nichts mies reden. Sorge dafür, dass keine Kleinstlebewesen in deinen Sammelbehälter kommen und kaufe eine Energiesparende Bachlaufpumpe. Es gibt nicht nur schnell drehende Kreiselpumpen, eine Rohrpumpe fördert viel Wasser mit wenig Energieaufwand. (Förderhöhe dann aber nicht zu hoch)
Eine Solarlösung wäre natürlich auch toll, wenn du Sie entsprechend pufferst, ist das auch eine super Lösung.


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe noch mal etwas über dein Projekt nachgedacht. 

Könntest du denn den Bachlauf nicht etwas flacher gestalten?
Du hattest geschrieben, dass der höchste Punkt 60cm hoch liegt, das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig die Quelle sein.
Hat der Bachlauf nur eine Höhe von 20cm über dem Teich, kommst du sicher mit einem normalen Luftheber gut hin.
Der ist dann möglicherweise mit einem 70er Rohr und einer Eintauchtiefe von weniger als 1m gut zu betreiben.
Das Geplätscher stellt sich ja schon durch den Auslauf ein.

Mein Bachlauf hatte auch nur ca. 30 cm Höhenunterschied. Die Quelle war ein Miniteich, den __ Frösche und andere Lebewesen bevölkerten. 
Von dort schlängelte er sich mäanderformig langsam in den Teich.


----------



## Ratoncito (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Jörg, 

vielen Dank, dass Du Dir Gedanken zu meinen Problemchen machst.

Aber auch ich habe noch ein wenig gesucht und bin wieder mal ein klein wenig schlauer. Ich habe einige Filmchen zu Bachläufen gefunden und nun kann ich mir verschiedene Wassermengen schon ein wenig vorstellen. Ich denke, so 6 bis 8m³/h sollten es in etwa sein.

Mit der Höhe ist es schon etwas schwieriger. Nicht dass ich den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 40 Zentimeter nicht kennen würde,  aber wie das Gelände letztendlich mal um den Teich und Bach aussehen wird steht ja noch nicht so ganz fest. Die 60cm sind mit Sicherheit das Maximum.

Nun generell zur Pumpe.
Als ich mich zum ersten Mal damit beschäftigte las ich mit Erschrecken, dass mit normalen Pumpen alle Kleinlebewesen gemeuchelt werden. Und bei der Suche nach einer Alternative kam dann die Mammutpumpe ins Spiel.

Letztendlich geht es um folgende Aufgabe:
6 bis 8m³/h pro Stunde sollen maximal 60cm angehoben werden, und dass mit möglichst minimalen Energieverbrauch und auf jeden Fall ohne Kleinstlebewesen zu meucheln.
Was da zum Einsatz kommt ist eigentlich noch vollkommen offen.

Hier muss es nicht etwas Billiges sein, was man fix und fertig kaufen kann. Stecker rein und fertig ist da nicht so mein Ding - preiswert, langlebig und solide sind mir wichtiger, auch wenn man zu Beginn mehr Aufwand treiben muss.
Und wenn dies noch mit Photovoltaik machbar wäre...  

@Jörg
Leider scheint der Link zum Beitrag von Thomas nicht zu funktionieren :?

Allen schon mal vielen Dank für die (hoffentlich) vielen Vorschläge, Möglichkeiten und Alternativen.

Und zum Grübeln lade ich Euch hier bei

Sonne und mehr

ein wenig zum Entspannen ein 

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
nach der 3. Änderung geht der Link nun - hatte ihn ja nur von Thomas auf Seite 2 deines Threads kopiert. 
Hier noch ein Link zu diesem Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996

Das mit den Kleinlebewesen ist meiner Ansicht nach auch so nicht ganz zutreffend. Die meisten überstehen eine Achterbahnfahrt meist schadlos. Will man aber jegliches Rsiko ausschließen, sind Kreiselpumpen natürlich schon ein Risiko. Die Kleinlebewesen lassen sich mit einem feinen Sieb vor der Pumpenkammer auch gut zurückhalten.

Das Thema Luftheber ist für mich aktuell interessant, da ich auch mal gerne was ausprobiere. Es wird also sicher im Frühjahr mal so ein Teil bei mir laufen. 
Das ganze mit einer PV Anlage zu kombinieren ist aus meiner Sicht sicher ein sehr interessantes Projekt. 
Wenn dein Teich mal fertig ist, willst du dann auch kaum noch weg.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
bezüglich der Mammutpumpe möchte ich Bedenken anmelden. 
Als Beispiel gebe ich Dir den link zu einem thread Mammumtpumpe von Nikolai. Dort habe ich mich unter Nr. 44 auch gemeldet.
Auch dieser thread hier weckt Bedenken: Wenn Blasengröße und -menge für einen gewählten Querschnitt des Steigrohrs nicht passen, dann arbeitet so eine Pumpe ineffektiv. Damit bleibt bei mir das ungute Gefühl, dass so ein System nur eine vergleichsweise kurze Zeit nach der Optimierung (Wochen, Monate oder bis zum Winter, denn spätestens ab da wird ja abgestellt oder reduziert!) so ein System gut optimal läuft.
Der Effizienzgewinn eines solchen Systems wird durch eine ungünstige Luftpumpenwahl bereits vernichtet - mit einem "Standard-Kompressor" bist Du bereits bei einer "Kreiselpumpen-Effizienz". 
Alle diese Probleme hast Du nicht mit einer passend gewählten Wasserpumpe, für die Du relativ schnell ein paar optimale Modelle finden kannst - und das i. a. über die Lebensdauer des Aggregats!
Ich lese auf jeden Fall hier gerne weiter mit - besser wird man nicht schlauer zum Thema.


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Servus Wolfgang

Jetzt muß ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden, weil ich einen Punkt ansprechen will der noch nicht besprochen wurde.

Da ich auch ein Verfechter von Naturteichen bin und auch der Meinung bin, daß Teich-, Filter- und Bachlaufpumpen Leben vernichten können ... Mammutpumpen hingegen eher unwahrscheinlich, möchte ich den CO² Haushalt ansprechen.

Bachläufe würde ich bei "künstlichen" Naturteichen als kontraproduktiv ansehen ...
Durch die Förderung des Wassers, ob jetzt mit Wasserpumpen oder Luftpumpen wird das wichtige CO² für das Pflanzenwachstum ausgetrieben.
Die Pflanzen werden durch diesen Mangel schlecht wachsen, was wir ja garnet wollen, sie sollen ja wuchern um als "Gegner" für jegliche Art von Algen zu wirken.

Also warum Bachlauf ... hatte selbst bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich einen, aber die Nachbarn hat die Geräuschkulisse nicht gefallen ... das dauernde Plätschern  ... nur so nebenbei betrachtet 

Überdenke vielleicht dein Projekt "Naturteich" nochmal ...


----------



## Ratoncito (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, dass ist genau dass, was ich brauche, alle Wenn und Aber. 
Denn ich habe leider zu wenig Ahnung vom Teichbau und allem was dazu gehört.

_*@Jörg:* Das mit den Kleinlebewesen ist meiner Ansicht nach auch so nicht ganz zutreffend. Die meisten überstehen eine Achterbahnfahrt meist schadlos._

Ich glaube dass eine Achterbahnfahrt im Vergleich zu einer Kreiselpumpe eher ein sanftes Schaukeln ist. Mehr dazu hatte ich hier:
http://Gartenteich mit Bachlauf
gefunden. Das würde mir bei jedem Einschalten der Pumpe ein schlechtes Gewissen machen.

_*@Rolf:* bezüglich der Mammutpumpe möchte ich Bedenken anmelden. _

Da scheinst Du leider vollkommen richtig zu liegen. Ich habe mir eine kleine Membranpumpe geliehen und einige Versuche mit verschiedenen Durchmesser, Höhen, Eintauchtiefe und Größe der Luftblasen gemacht. Die Ergebnisse waren niederschmetternd. Anscheinend müssen alle Parameter optimal zueinander passen um akzeptable Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Schon kleinste Veränderungen hatten große Auswirkungen.
Man müsste doch recht aufwändige Versuche durchführen, aber dazu fehlen mir einfach die Möglichkeiten.

Rein rechnerisch würde man (falls ich richtig gerechnet habe) für 8m³ Wasser und 60cm Höhe 13,1Watt benötigen. Alles was in Frage kommende Pumpen mehr verbrauchen sind dann Verluste im System. Geeignete Rohrpumpen liegen bei etwa 80Watt. Gibt es effektivere Pumpen?

Leider ist die Suche im Internet recht mühsam, da selten die Pumpenkennlinien zu finden sind. In der Kennlinie ist die Wassermenge zur Förderhöhe aufgetragen. Reibungsverluste durch Verrohrung dürfte ich wohl vernachlässigen, da die Auslaufstelle senkrecht über dem Zulauf ist. Die im Datenblatt angegebene Leistungsaufnahme ist bei den unterschiedlichen Arbeitspunkten gleich?

Welche Pumpe könnt Ihr empfehlen?

_*@Helmut:* Durch die Förderung des Wassers, ob jetzt mit Wasserpumpen oder Luftpumpen wird das wichtige CO² für das Pflanzenwachstum ausgetrieben._

Das ist mal wieder ein ganz neuer und wichtiger Punkt. Ahnungslos wie ich nun mal bin hatte ich angenommen, dass bewegtes Wasser besser als stehendes ist. Dass das nun für Pflanzen nicht so gut ist.... Nun, dann muss man sich Gedanken dazu machen. 
Wie wäre es, wenn man den größten Teil vom Wasser bevor es in den Teich gelangt durch ein verstecktes dickes Rohr wieder in Richtung Pumpe bringt? Z.B. Flachwasserzone mit Kies und Drainagerohr oder ähnliches?
Das mit der Geräuschentwicklung durch Plätschern muss ich auch nochmal überdenken. Eventuell wird es dann weniger Wasser?

Wie kann man das Wasser auf dem Weg zur Pumpe filtern um die Kleinstlebewesen zurück zu halten?

Je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige, umso mehr Fragen tauchen auf. Aber noch ist ja genug Zeit um alles zu klären. Nach dem Bau ist es leider nur noch schwer zu ändern.


Vielen lieben Dank für alle Einwände, Tipps und Ratschläge - Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Servus Wolfgang

Stellen wir mal die positiven und die negativen Eigenschaften eines Bachlaufes heraus ...

+ schön anzusehen
+ angenehmes plätschern unter Tag

- Eigenschaften der Pumpen
- Stromverbrauch dadurch
- durch Sonneneinwirkung starke Aufheizung des Teichwassers
- im Winter Pumpe naß lagern (Wasserpumpen) (abbau mühsam)
- Wasserverluste durch erhöhte Verdunstung
- mögliche Undichtheiten beim Bau
- Lärmquelle in der Nacht
- treibt CO² aus

Diese Plus/Minus-Liste ist bestimmt nicht vollständig, aber sie zeigt in groben Zügen die Eigenschaften eines Bachlaufes ... hier habe ich mal ein Thema diesbezüglich eröffnet, damals noch PRO eingestellt ...

Wäge für Dich die Vorteile ab ...

Ich habe ja noch ein Teichprojekt am laufen ... dort will ich einen Bachlauf realisieren ...

Allerdings mit einem Schöpfwerk/Schöpfrad ...


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
schon das beschäftigen mit der Materie macht Spass. Ich gestalte jedes Jahr meinen Teich um, da immer neue Aspekte hinzukommen. 
Das umgestalten des Teich gehört für mich auch zum Hobby. 

Die Hinweise von Helmut sind mit einzubeziehen, daher habe ich nun keinen richtigen Bachlauf mehr. 
Aus dem Filter plätschert das Wasser mit einer kleinen Pumpe ganz seicht in den Teich. 
Das reicht im Sommer für ein leichtes Plätschern und im Winter hält es ein kleines Loch frei. 

Je mehr das Wasser beschleunigt werden muss und je höher der Gegendruck ist, desto mehr werden natürlich Lebewesen an der Pumpe geschädigt.
Eine Rohrpumpe kann mit einem Frequenzumwandler gedimmt werden. Die Umdrehugszahl des Rotors verringert sich dann entsprechend.
Diese ist jedoch nicht für große Förderhöhen geeignet und 60cm ist schon viel. 

Kleinstlebewesen lassen sich mit einen entsprechend feinen Sieb vor der Pumpenkammer zurückhalten.

Der Bericht über den Betrieb einer Archimedes Schraube würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Ratoncito (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

war mal `ne Weile abgetaucht. Nein, nicht im Teich, der ist leider selbst in der Planung noch nicht soweit. Bin halt nicht der Schnellste.

Trotzdem war ich nicht untätig. Nachdem das Wetter mal ein wenig besser war habe ich nun auch die Höhen vernünftig ausgemessen. Dann habe ich eine kleine Skizze mit Teich und den Höhenlinien gemacht. Was haltet Ihr davon?

   

Zum besseren Verständnis ein wenig zur Erklärung:
Vorne links der Baum kommt weg
Bambus im Hintergrund kommt weg, dort sollen Gräser hin
Die Zaubernuss rechts steht unter dem besonderen Schutz meiner Göttergattin und darf nicht angerührt werden
Der Lebensbaum im Topf rechts steht (so wie ich) nur dumm herum und kommt natürlich woanders hin

Jetzt zum Teich und Bach:

Ich stelle mir einen möglichst natürlichen Teich *ohne* Fische vor. Entschuldigung an alle Fischfreunde. :beten
Eine Flachwasserzone soll bis an die Terrasse heran reichen.

Der kleine Bach soll hinten rechts entspringen. Ich meine wirklich ein *kleines Bächlein* (keinen laut plätschernden Bach), der sich in mehreren Staustufen herab schlängelt. Die Pumpe soll nur sporadisch laufen, auf keinen Fall in der Nacht, und das Bachbett könnte auch mal komplett austrocknen.

Nun haben schon einige hier ihre Kommentare und Bemerkungen dazu gemacht. Vielen lieben Dank 

Zu den ganzen Infos habe ich mir in der letzten Zeit viele Gedanken gemacht und viel gelesen. Im Moment mit der Erkenntnis, dass ein Teich leider nicht nur ein mit Wasser gefülltes Loch ist und man vieles falsch machen kann. Leider 

Daher nochmals meine Bitte um Hilfe zu folgenden Fragen:

1.) Welche Höhenstufen sollten wo im Teich verlaufen?

2.) Wie kann man verhindern dass Kleinstlebewesen gemeuchelt werden, wenn eine Kreiselpumpe zum Einsatz kommt? Mehr dazu hatte ich hier:
Gartenteich mit Bachlauf
gefunden. Aber den Argumenten stimmen wohl nicht alle zu? Hier gibt es wohl auch andere Meinungen?!?

3.) Könnte man der Pumpe das Wasser aus einem in der Flachwasserzone verbuddeltem Drainagerohr zuführen.

4.) Durch den Bach wird CO² ausgetrieben und das Wasser erwärmt? Wie stark und in welcher Form beeinflusst dies den Teich? Kann man das minimieren, wenn man das Wasser wie in Punkt 2 beschrieben nicht direkt durch den ganzen Teich leitet?

5.) In einem Beitrag habe ich von einem Loch in der Teichfolie durch Mäusefras gelesen. Wie kann man das verhindern?

Für Eure Antworten im Voraus schon mal vielen lieben Dank. Und allen noch ein schönes Wochenende

Saludos - Wolfgang

P.S. Und auch hier 

Sonne, Sand und Meer (oder mehr?)

war ich fleißig 
Die Route zu 2008 ist komplett fertig!


----------



## Ratoncito (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Zu lange gewartet!

Nachdem das Wetter in den letzten Tagen deutlich angenehmer wurde wollte ich mit den ersten Taten zum Teichbau beginnen und einiges Strauchwerk entfernen. Schon bei den ersten Handgriffen im Gestrüpp schaute mir eine Amsel aus ihrem Nest regungslos entgegen. Tja, da war nichts mehr zu machen. Also habe ich das Gestrüpp so gut es ging wieder an Ort und Stelle geschoben.

Schon bei unserem Neubau vor vielen Jahren hatten wir im Gebälk des Rohbaus ein Amselnest. Mein Innenausbau musste dort auch schon ein wenig warten. Das sind sicherlich die Nachfahren.

Auch sonst lief es nicht besonders gut, unser Auto hat mit einer größeren Reparatur ein nicht unerhebliches Loch in unsere Kasse gerissen.

Den Teichbau habe ich erst mal verschoben. Aber ich werde mit Sicherheit im Laufe des Jahres alle Vorarbeiten machen. Ach ja, zu meinen vielen Fragen gab es auch keine Antwort!?! 

Auf meiner anderen Baustelle

Sonne, Urlaub und mehr 

war ich ein wenig fleißiger 
Dort gibt es auf der Seite "Neues von uns" eine Abstimmung zum neuen Design.

Ich würde mich über Eure Meinung dazu freuen 

Heute geht es wie auch schon gestern ein wenig in die Hängematte - das schöne Wetter muss man nutzen!

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang.



> Ach ja, zu meinen vielen Fragen gab es auch keine Antwort!?!


Vielleicht war es zuviel Text, dass sich keiner meldet - oder es ist schlichtweg in den neuen Beiträgen unter gegangen.  



Ratoncito schrieb:


> Dann habe ich eine kleine Skizze mit Teich und den Höhenlinien gemacht. Was haltet Ihr davon?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 98008 Anhang anzeigen 98009


Also ich finde, dass es gut aus sieht. Wie willst Du das dauerhaft befestigen oder ist das jetzt schon so vom Profil her? Soll das irgendwie bepflanzt werden? Ist eine Drainage vorm eigentlichen Teich eingeplant, damit von dort oben kein Wasser in den Teich läuft?


> Jetzt zum Teich und Bach:
> 
> Ich stelle mir einen möglichst natürlichen Teich *ohne* Fische vor. Entschuldigung an alle Fischfreunde. :beten
> Eine Flachwasserzone soll bis an die Terrasse heran reichen.





> Der kleine Bach soll hinten rechts entspringen. Ich meine wirklich ein *kleines Bächlein* (keinen laut plätschernden Bach), der sich in mehreren Staustufen herab schlängelt. Die Pumpe soll nur sporadisch laufen, auf keinen Fall in der Nacht, und das Bachbett könnte auch mal komplett austrocknen.


Versuch die Überläufe der Staustufen auf die Terrasse fronstal auszurichten. Sonst siehst Du das Wasser nur von der Seite und da Wasser (meistens) durchsichtig ist.... siehst Du es fast nicht. 


> 1.) Welche Höhenstufen sollten wo im Teich verlaufen?


 Wie meinst Du das? Die flachste Zone muss natürlich ganz außen liegen und solltest Du direkt von der Terrasse in die Tiefzone blicken wollen, dann könntest Du dort auch direkt nach unten gehen... 
Ansonsten solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen, welche Seerosensorten Du haben möchtest und deren Pflanzterrasse schon an der richtigen Stelle ausformen - so muss das keine umlaufende Stufe werden. 
Auch sonst würde ich mir schon mal Gedanken machen, wo welche Pflanzen/Pflanzenhöhen hin sollen. Pflanzenplan erstellen! 



> 2.) Wie kann man verhindern dass Kleinstlebewesen gemeuchelt werden, wenn eine Kreiselpumpe zum Einsatz kommt? Mehr dazu hatte ich hier:
> Gartenteich mit Bachlauf
> gefunden. Aber den Argumenten stimmen wohl nicht alle zu? Hier gibt es wohl auch andere Meinungen?!?


Soweit ich weiß, killt es nicht alle Lebewesen. Eine Alternative wäre auch ein Schutz durch ein "Sieb" vor der Ansaugung. 



> 3.) Könnte man der Pumpe das Wasser aus einem in der Flachwasserzone verbuddeltem Drainagerohr zuführen.


Und was machst Du in 2 oder 3 Jahren, wenn das zugemulmt ist? 


> 4.) Durch den Bach wird CO² ausgetrieben und das Wasser erwärmt? Wie stark und in welcher Form beeinflusst dies den Teich? Kann man das minimieren, wenn man das Wasser wie in Punkt 2 beschrieben nicht direkt durch den ganzen Teich leitet?


Den CO2-Austrieb kannst Du minimieren, indem das Wasser nicht zu stark bewegt wird und möglichst wenig plätschert. Es gilt wohl im Prinzip "je mehr Krach, desto mehr CO2-Austrieb". 



> 5.) In einem Beitrag habe ich von einem Loch in der Teichfolie durch Mäusefras gelesen. Wie kann man das verhindern?


Hol Dir eine fleißige Katze aus dem Tierheim. 
Wenn Du bereits jetzt Probleme damit hast oder vermutest welche zu bekommen, dann könntest Du ganz unten im Teich eine dünne Lage Mörtel mit engmaschigen Kaninchendraht o.ä. einbringen. 
Das dürfte sie abhalten... evtl. funktioniert das auch mit richtig dickem Vlies (mal bei NG unter dem Stichwort 1000g-Vlies anfragen).


----------



## Ratoncito (31. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Bin wieder aufgetaucht 

@Annett
Danke für die vielen Antworten. Die Tipps werden sicherlich umgesetzt. Zu den Tiefen werde ich mich dann mal bei den Pflanzen umschauen.

Zu Lochfraß und Mäusen:
Mit Katzen stehe ich ein wenig auf Kriegsfuß, da einige mir oft ein paar Aufmerksamkeiten im Kräuterbeet hinterlassen :evil 
Einige Mäuse wohnen wohl unter meiner Terrasse. Gibt es da oft Probleme mit Lochfraß in der Teichfolie?

Anbei noch ein kleines Foto von meinen ersten Aktivitäten. Im Moment ruht alles wegen dem Amselnest. Trotzdem bin ich einen Schritt weiter. Mit meinem Nachbarn habe ich beschlossen, den Zaun zu erneuern. dann werde ich dort das Niveau direkt mindestens 20cm tiefer legen, dann  ist die Differenz zur Teichoberfläche nur 40cm. das vereinfacht die Ufergestaltung.

 

Außerdem steht schon bald ein wenig Urlaub ins Haus :hai

Mehr zum Urlaub

Anschließend kann ich dann gut erholt loslegen, wenn die Amseln bis dahin ihr Brutgeschäft erledigt haben. 

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn Du dort bereits einen Mäusebefall hast, würde ich Vorkehrungen treffen... 

Vielleicht hast Du Freunde mit einem kleinen Jagdhund, die Du dann und wann mal einladen könntest? Wichtig ist es, dass die Mäuse absolut nichts Fressbares bei Dir finden. Mit etwas Glück verschwinden die dann auch wieder.


----------



## Ratoncito (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> wenn Du dort bereits einen Mäusebefall hast, würde ich Vorkehrungen treffen...
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du Freunde mit einem kleinen Jagdhund, die Du dann und wann mal einladen könntest? Wichtig ist es, dass die Mäuse absolut nichts Fressbares bei Dir finden. Mit etwas Glück verschwinden die dann auch wieder.



Hallo Annett,

wir haben nur ein kleines Grundstück. Aber ab und zu war immer mal ein Mäuschen zu sehen. Und ein Igel wuselt auch immer wieder mal hier rum. 
Von mir bekommen die Mäuse nichts zu fressen, sind wohl Selbstversorger.Und solange sie draußen bleiben und mir nichts kaputt machen dürfen sie bleiben.

Zur Teichfolie: Die sollte doch eigentlich unter Wasser sein und nur am Uferbereich über den Wasserspiegel kommen. Und dort sollte sie doch auch unter Steinen und Erde verdeckt sein, so dass Mäuse dort nicht hinkommen.
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Hab halt noch absolut keine Erfahrung mit Teich und allem drum und dran.

Noch eine schöne Woche - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich doch mal wieder melden. Dass ich mit meinen Aktivitäten nicht so der Allerschnellste bin hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt  (bin höchstens nur schnell müde...)
Und nun hatte ich hiermit  auch noch einen Grund um mich vor der Arbeit zu drücken.

Nachdem die Amsel vor unserem Urlaub noch schnell mit dem Nestbau am Zaun für Verzögerung gesorgt hatte, lag nach unserem Urlaub schon wieder ein Ei im Nest. Da mussten wir natürlich warten, bis der Nachwuchs das Nest verlassen hatte.

Jetzt ist der neue Zaun zum Nachbarn endlich fertig. Hier mal die Schritte bis heute:

26.09.2011 Erste Planung  26.01.2012 Hier soll er hin  31.03.2012 Ein Teil vom Bambus ist weg  17.05.2012 Im Urlaub ist alles gewachsen  23.06.2012 Endlich ist der Nachwuchs ausgeflogen  27.06.2012 Ein Teil vom Bambus ist schon weg  30.06.2012 Noch mehr weg  04.07.2012 Der Kompost ist umgesetzt  05.07.2012 Der Zaun ist gefallen  11.07.2012 Endlich, der neue Zaun 

Wo wir im Urlaub waren und womit ich mich bei schlechtem Wetter beschäftigt habe:

http://aw-unterwegs.de

Hier gibt es Sonne Sand und (mehr) Meer

Saludos - Wolfgang

Und hier noch einmal aus einer anderen Sicht:


----------



## Ratoncito (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Jetzt auch noch den Link falsch falsch eingetragen :

Richtig ist natürlich:

Sonne, Sand und (mehr) Meer

Viel Spaß beim Lesen - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (19. Juli 2012)

*Es geht (langsam) weiter*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das Wetter es mal wieder zuließ war ich ein wenig fleißig.
Dabei stand ich immer unter Beobachtung von meinem "schnellen Brüter"
 
der sich im Baum direkt links über der Baustelle gemütlich eingerichtet hat. Auf dem Foto ist nur der Schnabel in der Mitte des Bildes zu erahnen.

Und da alle meine Versuche mit der geneigten Wasserfläche fehl geschlagen sind habe ich mich mit dem Spaten "Ground Zero", wie ich das Niveau der der Wasserfläche genannt habe, ein wenig genähert.
 

Heut regnet es schon wieder 

Auf meiner Seite zu* *** Mexiko *** *habt Ihr ja recht fleißig gelesen 
Ich hoffe es hat ein wenig Spaß gemacht.

Saludos - Wolfgang

PS Ich freue mich auch über Gästebucheinträge


----------



## burki (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

hi wolfgang
bin schon ganz gespannt wie du das alles löst. immer schön bilder hier reinstellen.
ich habe auch so ein leichtes hanggrundstück wo in naher zukunft ein großer folientein rein soll.


----------



## doh (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hi Wolfgang,
also wenn ich mal einen Mexico-Trip plane weiß ich ja wen ich kontaktieren muss 
Ach und der Teich wird bestimmt auch noch fertig  das Fleckchen ist zumindest sehr schön 
______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Ratoncito (20. Juli 2012)

*Der Teich ist fertig ?!?*

Der Teich ist fertig 

 

Na ja, noch nicht so ganz  Ein wenig fehlt wohl noch. Obwohl, erste Pfützen sind schon da, es regnet ja wirklich genug.

@doh
Wenn Du Infos zu Mexiko wünscht darfst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden. Das gilt übrigens für alle hier!
Tipps gebe ich gerne weiter und habe keine finanziellen Interessen daran, aber dafür sicherlich den einen oder anderen Insidertipp.

Heute haben wir uns mal ein wenig nach Steinen zur Ufergestaltung, Folie usw. umgesehen. Und so langsam muss ich mal sehen, wie und wo ich den ganzen Erdaushub los werde.

Ich werde Euch sicherlich auf dem Laufenden halten.

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende und Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

ja es geht weiter, wenn auch langsam. 

 

Nun habe ich eine Frage:
In den Tipps zum Teichbau habe ich gelesen, dass man braunen Lehm als Substrat auf der Teichfolie ausbringen kann. Nun bin ich beim Buddeln auf diesen Lehm gestoßen:

 

Kann ich diesen als Teichsubstrat verwenden und sollte ich mir hiervon genügend auf Seite legen?
Auf dem Foto kommt die Struktur und Farbe nicht so gut rüber. Er ist gelblich braun, (auf dem oberen Foto gut zu erkennen) weich und geschmeidig und lässt sich gut kneten.
(Man könnte fast wieder ins Kinderalter kommen) 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Saludos - Wolfgang

PS. Welche Teichfolie würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe an EPDM Firestone Pondgard gedacht. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Alternativen? Günstige Händler?


----------



## Ratoncito (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

noch keine Antwort :?

Würde gerne weiterbuddeln :beten

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Plätscher (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo,
den Lehm kannst du unter den Sand mischen, aber höchstens Zehn %.

In meinem ersten Teich hatte ich auch teilweise puren Lehm als Substrat eingebracht. Nach einem Jahr war er so bretthart das viele Pflanzen es nicht schaften ihn zu durchwurzeln, aber als Zuschlagsstoff ist er gut.


----------



## Ratoncito (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Dann mal weiter mit den nächsten Fragen.

Da ich den Teich so groß wie möglich machen möchte, wird die mögliche Größe des Teiches und die Gestaltung des Geländes mit fortschreitender Buddelei immer klarer.

Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich meiner schöpferischen Kreativität mal wieder freien Lauf gelassen und mich künstlerisch ausgelebt 

Der Teich geht vorne mit einer breiten Flachwasserzone bis an die Terrasse heran. Rechts steht die Zaubernuss, der gesamte braune Bereich soll Steingarten werden und vermutlich noch einen kleinen Bachlauf erhalten.

Da es mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, wenn Teichfolie sichtbar ist, habe ich (nach gründlicher Lektüre aller Beiträge zur Ufergestaltung) erst ein paar Gedanken und dann einige Skizzen gemacht.

Im Prinzip soll die Kiesdrainage das Einbringen von Oberflächenwasser verhindern. Im hinteren Bereich möchte ich schnell auf Tiefe kommen und die Folie hinter den Steinen verstecken. Der Rest und wie es an der Terrasse aussehen soll dürfte eigentlich verständlich sein.

Was haltet Ihr davon? 
Kann man das so machen oder gibt es irgendwo Probleme?
Kann durch Eisbildung Druck in Richtung der Terrasse entstehen?

Für Eure Antworten im Voraus schon mal besten Dank.

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang

Und wenn die Sonne fehlt schaut Ihr hier:

Sonne und (mehr) Meer


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das kannst Du prinzipiell so machen. Eventuell liegt es jetzt nur an der vereinfachten Zeichnung(?). Die Steine dürfen nicht direkt auf der Folie liegen. Vorher solltest du immer ein Vlies unterlegen. Von unten schützt Du die Folie ohnehin damit,.....wahrscheinlich?

An der Terrasse könntest Du die Folie auch mit einem Schraub- oder Klemmprofil befestigen und eine Ufermatte überlappen lassen. Mit den Steinen finde ich es aber dann doch fast schicker. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ratoncito (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Thomas,

das Vlies hatte ich aus Bequemlichkeit beim Zeichnen gespart. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Bin recht froh, dass man sonst meinen Ideen zur Ufergestaltung zustimmt. Genau gesagt sind es ja nicht meine Ideen sondern meine Interpretationen aus Euren Beiträgen der Rubrik "Basiswissen für Einsteiger"

Allen die an diesen Beiträgen geschrieben haben hier noch einmal ein dickes *Danke* 

Obwohl man immer noch kein Loch sieht (bin gerade so auf Höhe der zukünftigen Wasserfläche), sind schon 6,5 m³ Erdaushub angefallen. Aber dafür ist das Gelände jetzt ungefähr so, wie es mal aussehen soll.
Nachdem die Erde am Samstag abgeholt wurde, habe wieder Platz zum Buddeln 

Alle meine Arbeiten finden unter ständiger kritischer Beobachtung meiner Haus- und Hofamsel statt, die im Baum über meinem Arbeitsplatz die neuen Beobachter versorgt. Ständig wird Baustelle und Erdhügel nach Futter abgesucht.

Heute werden wir uns nach Steinen für den weiteren Bau umsehen.

Saludos - Wolfgang
.


----------



## Ratoncito (11. Aug. 2012)

*Auf "Wasserader" gestoßen*

Hallo zusammen,

Zeit für Neuigkeiten. Bei meiner Buddelei bin ich auf eine "Wasserader" gestoßen. Leider handelt es sich dabei auf eine Versorgungsleitung zum Haus meines Nachbarn. 
Das Grundstück haben wir damals frei von Baulasten usw. gekauft. Jetzt muss erst einmal geklärt werden, wie die Wasser- und Stromleitung umgelegt werden kann (und wer dies bezahlt).

Vom Nachwuchs der Amsel hat leider nur ein Junges überlebt. Nachdem dem kleinen "Punk" meine Aktivitäten zu langweilig wurden hat er gestern seinen Beobachtungsposten im Baum über mir verlassen.

Im Anhang noch ein Bild von meinem Großraum-Muldenkipper und dem Riesenbagger 

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist ja ärgerlich, dass Du so ausgebremst wirst.

Ich sehe gerade, dass noch niemand die Frage zu Deiner EPDM-Folie beantwortet hat. Die ist sicher prinzipiell ok, wenn auch teurer als PVC. EPDM empfiehlt sich aber eher für (eckige) Teichformen mit wenig Verschnitt. Diese lässt sich auch nur sehr aufwendig verkleben, weshalb Maßanfertigungen sich aufgrund der Kosten nicht lohnen.

Eine PVC-Folie ist reißfester, lässt sich leicht verschweißen und ist in jeder individuellen Form nach Deinen Maßen zu bestellen. Zudem zahlst Du auch nicht unnötig Geld für den Verschnitt.

Ich hoffe Du kannst bald weiter machen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Ratoncito (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Viel Verschnitt sollte es eigentlich nicht geben, denn der Teich ist ja nicht groß, und den Rest der Folie wollte ich für den kleinen Bachlauf verwenden.

Ja das Problem mit der Wasser- und Stromleitung ist nicht gerade der Hit. Ich hatte den Stadtwerken schon vorgeschlagen die Leitungen für die Versorgung zu benutzen - fließend Wasser und kostenlosen Strom für den Durchlauferhitzer - das sollte doch ein ordentlicher Whirlpool werden.on
Leider ist man damit nicht einverstanden 

Nun geht es erst mal nicht richtig weiter, aber ich will hoffen, dass wir diese Woche eine Lösung finden. Dann allerdings *muss* ich auch noch ein wenig in Urlaub... :hai

Ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand hab` ich mal als Anhang beigefügt. So langsam kann man dort schon erkennen, wie es in etwa mal werden soll. Allerdings gibt es da immer noch einiges zu Buddeln.

Dann, wie sollte es auch anders sein, mal wieder eine Frage 

Bei der Suche nach einer geeigneten Pumpe für meinen kleinen Bach bin ich auf im Verhältnis recht preiswerte Rohrpumpen gestoßen, die bei gleicher Leistung und gleich niedrigem Verbrauch deutlich billiger sind. Preise um € 100,-- gegen etwa € 350,--
Was ist davon zu halten? 
Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen Rohr- und Teichpumpe?

Danke für Eure Antworten und Hilfe.

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## tomsteich (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,

falls Du den Verschnitt für einen Bachlauf verwenden willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder PVC empfehlen. Die Kleberei von EPDM ist echt eine Strafe und auch verhältnismäßig teuer. 

Ich jedenfalls (bin eventuell auch zu blöd) habe es nie geschafft alle Nähte bei einem früheren EPDM-Teich auf Dauer(!) dicht zu bekommen. 

Bei PVC ist das Verschweißen fast narrensicher.

Zu der Rohrpumpe kann ich leider nix sagen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Ratoncito (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Thomas,

kleben wollte ich nichts. Bei dem Bach dachte ich eher an mehrere kleinere Staustufen, die man entsprechend den Folienresten anlegt. 

Aber noch ist ja nichts bestellt, da kann man noch nachdenken. Ich warte mal ab, bis das Profil der verschiedenen Bereiche feststeht. 

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag - Wolfgang

PS Macht Euch keine Sorgen, Langeweile kommt durch die Verzögerung bei mir nicht auf. Ich habe schon die Hecke geschnitten und auch sonst habe ich noch einige kleinere Baustellen, für die es nun keine Ausrede mehr gibt...


----------



## Ratoncito (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

da bin ich wieder 

Zeit für ein kleines Update. Die leidige Geschichte mit den Versorgungsleitungen sollte bald erledigt sein. Im Moment buddelt man die Gräben um das Haus meines Nachbarn von der Straße her neu anzuschließen. Leider hat mich das recht lange aufgehalten.

Zu allem Überfluss habe ich mir vor einer Woche einen Splitter so tief in den Daumen gesemmelt, dass die letzten Reste nur vom Arzt entfernt werden konnten, und in einer Woche sollen (hoffentlich) die Fäden gezogen :beten

Dann geht es wieder richtig zur Sache. Hier noch 2 Bilder vom letzten und vom diesen Jahr

Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

jaaaa, endlich, die Folie ist drin!!!

Kaum zu glauben aber war. Heute habe ich die endlich die Folie ins Loch geworfen

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen teils sogar im strömenden Regen (gut das ich noch einen Neoprenanzug  habe) die letzten Vorbereitungen erledigt hatte und das Vlies ausgelegt hatte, war es heute endlich so weit. Nun ist die Folie drin.

In den nächsten Tagen gibt es sicherlich auch ein paar Fotos, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal meine Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen pflegen...

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Das will ich aber mal hoffen das bald Fotos kommen.....ich verfolge Deine Teichbau mit Hindernissen Doku naemlich ganz gespannt


----------



## Ratoncito (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt gibt es die versprochenen Bilder 

Kaum zu Glauben, was so ein kleiner Splitter alles anrichten kann. Auf jeden Fall war der Verband recht lästig 

 

Wozu so ein alter Neoprenanzug aus alten Surfertagen noch gut ist. Auf jeden Fall war es angenehm warm 

 

Endlich - auch wenn es recht matschig war, das Vlies ist drin 

 

Und jetzt auch die Folie 

 

Die Folie hatte ich über Nacht im Wohnzimmer gelagert, damit sie schön warm und geschmeidig ist. Und der Wettergott hat auch mitgespielt und ein paar wärmende Sonnenstrahlen geschickt.

 In den letzten Tagen habe ich immer wieder die Folie nachgezogen und den Wasserstand ein wenig erhöht. Nach den nächtlichen einstelligen Temperaturen ist die Folie morgens hart wie ein Brett und lässt sich nur schwer bewegen. Nachmittags mit ein wenig Sonnenwärme ist es fast ein Kinderspiel.

An den Böschungen im Hintergrund muss ich immer noch das Gelände gegen Regen absichern, damit mir nichts hinter die Folie geschwemmt wird.  Ist schon recht aufwändig, aber wenn der Teich erst einmal voll ist dürfte auch das erledigt sein.

Euch allen noch eine schöne Woche

Saludos - Wolfgang

und wenn Ihr besseres Wetter vermisst, hier

Sonne, Sand und Meer

gibt es mehr (Meer) davon


----------



## burki (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

hallo wolfgang

sehr interressant was du da so baust, vorallem alles ohne bagger!
wie groß ist der teich nun?
bitte weitere fotos , mich interressiert dann die randeinfassung.


----------



## Ratoncito (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



burki schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang
> 
> sehr interressant was du da so baust, vorallem alles ohne bagger!
> wie groß ist der teich nun?
> bitte weitere fotos , mich interessiert dann die randeinfassung.



Hallo burki,

wieso ohne Bagger? Vorne steht der Großraum-Muldenkipper und etwas weiter hinten der Löffelbagger
 

Die dazugehörige Universal-Antriebseinheit ist gegen Witterungseinflüsse geschützt hier zu sehen
 

Die Stundenleistung liegt bei etwa 2 Kubikmeter pro Stunde  Gestern habe ich den ersten Container mit dem Lehm vom Aushub gefüllt.


Zu der Größe, die Länge sind knapp 5m und die Breite etwa 3,5m. Mehr ist leider nicht möglich.

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (14. Okt. 2012)

*Update*

Hallo zusammen,

Zeit für ein kurzes Update.

Da wir keine Großgrundbesitzer sind, will auch die Logistik gut geplant sein, denn bei uns geht es überall recht eng zu. Für die ersten 6,5 Kubikmeter Mutterboden waren schnell Abnehmer gefunden, die sich den Boden in eigener Regie mit PKW-Anhängern abholten.

Somit war wieder Platz für weiteren Aushub geschaffen. An Lehm fiel noch einmal etwa die gleiche Menge an, und dazu kamen erneut noch etwa 2 Kubikmeter Mutterboden.

Auch für einen kleinen Container war fahrtechnisches Feingefühl gefragt, denn an jeder Ecke waren wirklich nur wenige Zentimeter Platz.

   

Der Container war schnell gefüllt und wurde am Freitag abgeholt. Den Rest der Erde habe habe ich dann auf den freigewordenen Platz geschaufelt. Dort kann er liegen bleiben, bis der Teich fertig ist. Wenn er überhaupt mal fertig werden sollte...

Somit gibt es nun auch wieder Platz für die 7t Bruchsteine zur Neugestaltung des Umfeldes und der Uferbefestigung.

Wir haben lange gesucht, bis wir einen Transportunternehmer mit einem 2achsigem LKW mit ausreichender Zulademöglichkeit gefunden hatten.

Ob er ebenfalls so gut fahren kann wie der Fahrer des Container-LKW wird sich Montag herausstellen. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.

Und dann kann es endlich wieder weitergehen, obwohl es bei den jetzigen Temperaturen kein wirkliches Vergnügen mehr ist, sondern eher eine kalte und teilweise recht matschige Plackerei.

Ich halte Euch bestimmt auf dem Laufenden. Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Saludos - Wolfgang

der mit seinen Gedanken mal wieder hier:
Sonne, Sand und Meer
in wärmeren Gefilden unterwegs ist


----------



## Ratoncito (20. Okt. 2012)

*Neues Update*

Hallo zusammen,

der Wettergott ist mir gut gesonnen 

Die Steine rollen an. Ruhig wohnen am Ende eines kleinen Weges ist eigentlich ganz schön, aber manchmal wünscht man sich eine etwas breitere Zufahrt.
 
Und dann bitte nirgendwo anecken :beten
 
Die Pflanzen machen bereitwillig Platz, aber zwischen Reifen und Pflanzsteine sind nur wenige Zentimeter.
 
Gut das der Fahrer nicht dick war...
 
Und jetzt bitte vorsichtig abkippen, damit kein Steinchen beschädigt wird 
 

Mittlerweile sind alle Steine gut gekärchert (was hat man früher nur gemacht) und ein wenig übersichtlicher abgelegt. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch eingebaut werden 

Gestern habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt, die ersten Steine sind da wo sie hingehören. Warum müssen Steine eigentlich soooo schwer sein? 

Jetzt geht es wieder raus, das gute Wetter muss genutzt werden, auch wenn die Arme schon fast auf dem Boden schleifen...

Allen ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang

der lieber
hier
in der Hängematte schaukeln möchte


----------



## Ratoncito (26. Okt. 2012)

*Richtfest*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich Richtfest - oder wie heißt es beim Teichbau? 
Die letzten Liter fließen ein
  Ein großer Teil der Böschung ist schon fertig  

Und schon gibt es wieder mal Fragen. Würdet Ihr jetzt schon die Folie abschneiden oder lieber noch etwas warten?

Im Bereich der Einbuchtung unter der Zaubernuss spannt sich die Folie etwas. Kann sie sich dort später nach unten ziehen?
Ich würde die Folie etwa 20cm über dem maximalen Wasserstand abschneiden und dann so nach hinten umschlagen, dass der Rand 5 bis 10cm über der Wasserfläche steht. Den Rand möchte ich hinter Steinen verstecken.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hi Wolfgang,
das schaut ja schon toll aus. 
Mit dem Wetter hat es ja gerade noch hingehauen. 

Ich würde mit dem abschneiden noch etwas warten.
Es kann gut sein, die setzt sich noch etwas.


----------



## Ratoncito (1. Nov. 2012)

*Feiertags-Update*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war wieder mal ein Tag ohne Regen - also Zeit um ein wenig weiter zu werkeln, auch wenn die Bedingungen alles andere als gut sind. Der Boden ist vom Regen der letzten Tage recht matschig, und das Wasser ist freundlich ausgedrückt saukalt.

Wenigstens schien ein wenig die Sonne und es gab fast keinen Wind. Ich habe mal wieder ein paar Steinchen (warum müssen die eigentlich sooo schwer sein?) geschleppt und mir den Weg zum Fitness-Studio gespart.

Der dicke Wackermann hinten in der Ecke war der bisher schwerste Stein 

 

So langsam wächst mein "Obelix-Puzzle" 

Den Rest der Folie habe ich erst einmal so gut es ging nach hinten umgeschlagen. Im Frühjahr wenn es wieder wärmer ist werde ich den Rand dann verstecken, damit die Folie nicht zu sehen ist.

Kann es bei Eis zu Problemen mit der Folie kommen, wenn ich alles so lasse wie es auf dem Foto ist?

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## burki (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

hallo wolfgang

ich habe meine folie mit ufermatte belegt. was man so gelesen hat kann eine eisschicht die folie beschädingen.
ich würde das risiko nicht eingehen, das geld würde ich noch ausgeben. später muss die folie eh noch vor der sonne geschützt sein und besser sieht es auch noch aus.


----------



## Ratoncito (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*



burki schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang
> 
> ich habe meine folie mit ufermatte belegt. was man so gelesen hat kann eine eisschicht die folie beschädingen.
> ich würde das risiko nicht eingehen, das geld würde ich noch ausgeben. später muss die folie eh noch vor der sonne geschützt sein und besser sieht es auch noch aus.



Hallo Burki,

Du bist ja echt schnell mit deiner Antwort 

Ufermatte habe ich noch genug. Ich wollte sie jetzt nicht einfach so zerschnippeln. Im Frühjahr sind auch die Wassertemperaturen angenehmer. Gestern habe ich ein wenig im Wasser rumgeplatscht und an den Fingern war es alles andere als angenehm.

LG - Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Wolfgang, meine Folie hat jetzt , unbedeckt 15 Jahre hinter sich, und noch nie ein Loch durchs Eis reingekommen .


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Wolfgang,
du hast ja die stabile Folie genommen. 
Der sollte etwas Eis und Schnee wenig ausmachen. Auch die Sonne kann da schon mal ein paar Jahre draufscheinen, bevor sich was tut. 

Bei der günstigen PVC 0,5mm sollte man da schon etwas vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## Ratoncito (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gestern habe ich einen großen Teil des noch freien Uferbereiches mit Ufermatte belegt. Nun sind nur noch einzelne kleinere Stellen frei, die werde ich dann erst im Frühjahr machen.

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


der mal wieder vor dem Wetter flüchtet und von seinem

Bach und Wasserfall

träumt


----------



## Ratoncito (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo,

wieder mal eine Frage für die Experten 

Rund um den Teich möchte ich einen Steingarten anlegen. Was kann ich beachten um ihn für Igel, Echsen, Blindschleichen und Co möglichst interessant zu machen?
Wie kann man Nistgelegenheiten schaffen?

Im jetzigen Zustand ist es noch relativ einfach möglichst optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen.

Danke für eure Tipps, Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (18. Nov. 2012)

*Neuigkeiten*

Hallo zusammen,

schade, keine Antwort, kein Tipp  Weiß denn wirklich niemand nichts 

Eigentlich kaum zu glauben. Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon mal weiter gebaut 

Viel über Igelbauten habe ich nicht gefunden, lediglich dass er 30x30x30cm groß sein soll und einen Eingang von 10x10 cm haben soll, der als Schutz gegen Katzen etwas verwinkelt sein soll.

     

Da der Bau ein wenig in der Erde liegt habe ich mal lieber gegen Überschwemmung eine kleine Drainage aus Kies gemacht. Gegen Kälte hatte ich noch Reste einer Heraklith-Platte. Und als Schutz gegen Feuchtigkeit habe ich alles noch mit einer Folie abgedeckt.

Nun, wie sollte es auch anders sein, mal wieder meine Fragen:
Muss der Bau so hoch sein? Reichen nicht auch 15cm Höhe? Das würde mir besser passen.

Bin ich nicht über das Ziel hinaus geschossen? Besteht eventuell Erstickungsgefahr wenn alles so dicht eingepackt ist? Nicht dass ich hier eine tödliche Falle gebaut habe.

Ansonsten habe ich das trocken Wetter der letzten Tage gut genutzt und kräftig weiter gebaut, und wenn das Wetter nicht so gut war an der Doku zum Teichbau auf meiner HP geschrieben. Freue mich immer über eifrige Leser (und besonders über Einträge im GB) 

Gestern habe ich noch zu allem Überfluss ein unfreiwilliges Bad genommen. Ich bin ausgerutscht und konnte nur durch einen beherzten Sprung in den Teich Schlimmeres vermeiden.
Zum Glück hatte ich nur zwei kleine Steine in den Händen. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken, wenn mir das mit einem der dicken Wackermänner passiert wäre  

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten und allen noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn es schon ein wenig weit ins Jahr ist, und nicht mehr so ganz aktuell:

Allen noch ein gutes Neues Jahr 

Aber nicht dass Ihr glaubt, ich hätte auf der faulen Haut gelegen! Nein - ich war sogar recht fleißig (hüstel, hüstel)   

Extra nur für Euch (na ja, so fast) habe ich der kompletten Teichseite ein neues Design verpasst.

Kopfüber in den Teich

*Nein, nein - Bitte noch nicht schauen!!!*

Und da Ihr gerne Fotos schaut hab ich extra für die Lesefaulen eine Slidershow eingefügt.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wasserplanscher 

den Atlantik habe ich mit dem hauseigenen Ufer getauscht. 
Die Sonne scheint, der Urlaub ist beendet. Da habe ich mich doch direkt wieder in den Teich gestürzt 
Die Restarbeiten vom letzten Herbst machen mir bei den mittlerweile akzeptablen Wassertemperaturen doch deutlich mehr Spaß. Die Ufergestaltung und das Verstecken der Folie macht gute Fortschritte. 

 

Der Anschluss der Folie an der Terrasse ist fertig, allerdings sind noch nicht alle Bretter befestigt.
An meinen Fingern ist die Haut schon ganz dünn geworden, Fingerabdrücke hinterlasse ich keine mehr...
Anfang der Woche werden die Pflanzen geliefert. das wird auch Zeit, denn bei meinen Arbeiten hatte ich schon neugierige Zuschauer.
Auch wenn er noch recht klein ist, er ist mein erster größerer Untermieter 

 
 

Ein wenig habe ich auch schon den geplanten Bach auf der provisorisch ausgelegten Folie plätschern lassen...

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten __ Bergmolch!

Und weiterhin viel Spaß bei der Arbeit, das lohnt sich, wie man sieht.


----------



## Ratoncito (6. Juni 2013)

*Update und Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten Wochen hat sich viel getan. Leider komme ich nicht dazu alles mal vernünftig zu dokumentieren und auch meine HP müsste ich mal auf den letzten Stand bringen.

Aber bei dem endlich mal schönen Wetter nutze ich jede freie Minute um endlich den Rest fertig zu machen.

Da ich noch einen großen Rest an Folie habe denke ich darüber nach, vor der Terrasse noch eine Feuchtzone zu gestalten. Auf dem Foto ungefähr der Bereich zwischen Terrasse und Balken. 

 

Nun meine Fragen:
Ziehe ich damit viel Wasser aus dem Teich?
Wie gestalte ich den Übergang zwischen Teich und Feuchtzone?
Welche Pflanzen kämen in Frage?

Für Eure Antworten, Tipps und Ratschläge schon mal vielen Dank

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Du könntest doch in diesem Streifen eine Pflanzfilterzone anlegen !  Feinen Kies als Untergrund, und viele
Pflanzen rein . 
Da dieser Teil ja höher liegt, könntest Du eine kleine Pumpe in den Teich legen, den Schlauch bis hinten hin,
wo Deine Schale jetzt steht, und das Wasser langsam zurück in den Teich rieseln lassen.


----------



## Ratoncito (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo Jolantha,

die Ecke liegt nicht höher, und Pumpe rein...?!?

Eine Pumpe und Bach habe ich schon. Zum besseren Überblick lade ich mal ein aktuelleres Bild vom Teich hoch. 

 

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber das gute Wetter musste ich einfach nutzen 

Mittlerweile kommen mir auch ein wenig Zweifel auf, ob es nicht zu viel wird und ich den Rasen mit dem Abschluss zur Terrasse besser so lasse wie er jetzt ist.

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Meinung

Saludos - Wolfgang

Was meint Ihr dazu? Bin hin und her gerissen und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Ratoncito (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich soll her*

Hallo zusammen,

hey, was fällt Euch denn ein? Hat man sich mal ein paar Tage (oder war es doch etwas länger?) nicht hier blicken lassen, wird man gaaaaanz weit nach hinten verschoben. Alle drängeln sich vor!

Ja, ich war wieder fleißig 

Der Teich sieht endlich nach Teich aus, die Pflanzen sind gut angewachsen (bis auf zwei Seerosen), und am Bach kann man allmählich auch erkennen, was es sein soll.
Jede Menge Bewohner haben sich auch schon eingefunden, sogar ein dicker Frosch ist zugewandert und lässt, wenn auch recht selten, sein leises Quaken hören.

Auch die Terrasse, die unter dem Bau recht gelitten hat, ist wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlt.

Und damit nicht genug: Auch meine Homepage über den Teichbau ist (fast) auf dem aktuellen Stand und hat ein neues Design erhalten.

Also, schaut doch ruhig mal wieder hier:

mein kleiner Teich

vorbei. Ich warte auf Euch!

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------

